# Friends in Milan



## imrandel07 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey, I have just moved to Milan for my long term venture. I am 26 yr old guy. Completely new to place and eager to learn Italian as well. I was wondering if I can get some friend through this forum who can help me learning Italian. I can teach English in return and we can be a great pal too.


----------



## amgm0210 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Milan*



imrandel07 said:


> Hey, I have just moved to Milan for my long term venture. I am 26 yr old guy. Completely new to place and eager to learn Italian as well. I was wondering if I can get some friend through this forum who can help me learning Italian. I can teach English in return and we can be a great pal too.


Hi, I've been living in Milan for quite some time, and also looking for new friends. I do speak Italian and can teach you a few sentences. I can also give you a rough idea about Milan and the surroudings.

By the way, what's your background and what is the project that brought you to Italy?

Regards

Tim


----------



## imrandel07 (Sep 17, 2010)

amgm0210 said:


> Hi, I've been living in Milan for quite some time, and also looking for new friends. I do speak Italian and can teach you a few sentences. I can also give you a rough idea about Milan and the surroudings.
> 
> By the way, what's your background and what is the project that brought you to Italy?
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

I am originally from India but was in US for the last one year. I got this good long term research opportunity in Milan so I have moved here. How about you? Its good you know Italian, How long have you been here?

Sid


----------

